# Sweeney Todd costume ideas....



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

[ignore]How is your sculpting ability? You could make the clip out of Precious Metal Clay (PMC) or just silver Sculpy. Do you have a pic you can post of the belt clip? All I could find was a full body shot of Depp that showed it being there, no detail.[/ignore]

Edit: I just watched the film and it looks like the clip is thin metal, so Sculpy or PMC will likely be too thick.








I think there may be something similar at the hardware store in the key section.

Also, I just found this, which has the ring and the clip:
Sithcamaro.com, the home of Toby Markham

Don't forget the strop and towel that hang from the clip.


----------



## deannbanana (Sep 8, 2008)

I found the Sweeney Todd ring on Ebay: SWEENEY TODD RING Sz 10 Movie Replica Prop - eBay (item 180290257538 end time Oct-16-08 22:30:28 PDT) I just did a search for Sweeney Todd in Entertainment Memorabilia section.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweeney Todd costumes are great for this Halloween. Dark Knight is also a good idea.


----------

